# In your opinion what is more realistic and when?



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey everyone, so with all thew news and etc what event do you think is bound to happen in your opinion? Hurricane/storms-EMP-War-Solar flare etc?

I was wondering because i am actually little fearful of a nuclear attack lately.

thank you


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Hey everyone, so with all thew news and etc what event do you think is bound to happen in your opinion? Hurricane/storms-EMP-War-Solar flare etc?
> 
> I was wondering because i am actually little fearful of a nuclear attack lately.
> 
> thank you


Im afraid that there is not enough bourbon aging in oak barrels currently and that there won't be enough to keep up with current demand.

No really.... that is my real concern.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

hahahahah yea agreed!


hawgrider said:


> Im afraid that there is not enough bourbon aging in oak barrels currently and that there won't be enough to keep up with current demand.
> 
> No really.... that is my real concern.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Generally, it is the damn thing you least expected that gets you but I guess I worry more about us pissing off someone like North Korea or Iran and they striking back with a cyber attack that cripples our electric grid & many industries. EMP scares me the most.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The one most "bound to happen"?
Hurricane.

The ones that *will* happen, but *when* is up in the air?
Hurricane and solar flare.

The one that scares me the most?
EMP.

The one least "bound to happen"?
EMP/nuke.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

North Korea and Iran have been pissed at us for a long time. It's more a matter of stupid with those two. Either of them is stupid enough to start chucking nukes. Their reign of power will end quickly...
Lately I've been more afraid of my x trying to get back together with me. 

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Hey everyone, so with all thew news and etc what event do you think is bound to happen in your opinion? Hurricane/storms-EMP-War-Solar flare etc?
> 
> I was wondering because i am actually little fearful of a nuclear attack lately.
> 
> thank you


Do not fear a nuke, if it happens not much you can do about it if you are in the area. Moving away from ground zero and having the supplies to sustain you and your family along with a shelter from fallout/G counter/Iodide 130 mg tabs is about as far as one can take it.

Just prep for staying put and bugging out, have RP's for all concerned and secondary supplies besides in your house. Many have everything they have invested into prepping at one location and IMO it is a mistake.

Prepping is no guarantee of survival, it only gives you choices/means others do not have and in itself makes you prey in the eyes of others.

As for my crystal ball showing me what might happen.......I sold it years ago do to it being defective every time I tried to use it to outsmart the future, man or mother nature.

I do have 1 bottle of Bourbon and 1 bottle of Rye for the last act of defiance for this world if this does take place while I am at home or to old. Have you ever asked yourself if serious SHTF happened and you get wounded or to old to travel would you burden others or drain precious resources limiting success for the ones you love?

Bourbon or Rye given my mood and situation was my solution to a no win situation.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Personally, . . . my biggest fear is the EMP.

IT, . . . will do more permanent damage to the US than 5 or 6 hurricanes, . . . 

At this juncture, . . . Seattle is under the threat of NK nukes, . . . and Hawaii is under threat of Iran and NK threats, . . . so I sleep OK living in Ohio over the nuke question.

Race war? Could pop up any time, . . . anywhere, . . . and could be nasty for anyone in the vicinity, . . .

Yellowstone? Any day now, . . . would have some effect on my AO, . . . but not probably much at the getgo.

A Kalifornia earthquake making Nevada and Arizona the new Western border, . . . would probably be the most dangerous for me personally. I'd be tempted to dance on the rooftop, . . . might slip and fall, . . . that's 24 feet straight down, . . . I might get hurt.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Unemployment is what got me started. That S hits the fan pretty regularly, or at least it used to in the O years. With one income earner, injury is now on the list. He had a work injury last fall and was off for 6 months with surgery. Employers can make your life hell when you get injured and we went for almost 2 months with no income before it was found in our favor. I prep for that. God takes care of it though.

In broader terms, I think civil war is higher on my list. We're well insulated here but something like that will eventually spread to all corners. Second to that, EMP.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wife has the next week off on vacation, starting today. If I make it through the week alive. I'll worry about those trivial things at that point.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

dwight55 said:


> Personally, . . . my biggest fear is the EMP.
> 
> IT, . . . will do more permanent damage to the US than 5 or 6 hurricanes, . . .
> 
> ...


You can take Iran off the list as they don't have the capability yet.
They are working on it, but they are a few years away from anything long range.
Their main focus is the destruction of Israel and threatening Saudi Arabia.

As for what will happen?
Hurricane for sure for those in the threat area, followed by tornadoes and earthquakes.
These are what we should prepare for on a daily basis.
You can specialize with preps for EMP or Nuclear fallout, but the likelihood is low for those scenarios.
As a former ColdWar warrior, I can say we've been through this before.
The threat is always there in one form or another.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Yellowstone? Any day now, . . . would have some effect on my AO, . . . but not probably much at the getgo.


Oh man... Yellowstone.

There is so much uncertainty surrounding the possibility and the potential destruction of that place, it's too hard to know what could happen, or what to really plan for.

If the entire thing went, and I mean the entire thing, it could be a planet killer.
The smoke and ash could literally stretch across the world once it reaches the upper atmosphere.

My uncle is a geologist, PhD, professor at a major university, been in the field for 40 years now.
I asked him about global warming one time, to get his perspective.
He laughed, and said geologists can only shake their heads and laugh at climate fear.
He said the real threat... is Yellowstone.

After that conversation, I don't even bother prepping for surviving that.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This is one topic where I have no idea on why I react the way I do. I have PTSD.

I have used the examples of jihadists in the mall. If I got up to stop them--and my Guadian Angel said, _"You are three cartridges short,"_ I'd go anyway.

Eye surgery scared me to death. I mean, scared like a little girl.

Nuclear war doesn't phase me, I'm an old "duck and cover" kid from the 1950s. I always figured that once the genie was out of the bottle, we'd see all countries armed with nukes. In a major exchange, if the blast doesn't get you, the dirt and the water will.

My latest fear is the number of babies dying. I've prayed to take one of their places in the great beyond. So far, it appears I'm not good enough to be a 'first fruit.'

I will tell you this. Every doctor's exam will be great until the last one. Something is going to get you and me sooner or later. If I'm shamed by anything, it's my conscious acceptance of fear, and it's a problem I'm desperately trying to beat.

Look at it this way. You weren't nuked to today. Praise God, smile and say Hoka Hey.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea, it could happen.


******* said:


> Generally, it is the damn thing you least expected that gets you but I guess I worry more about us pissing off someone like North Korea or Iran and they striking back with a cyber attack that cripples our electric grid & many industries. EMP scares me the most.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

EMP would be better then a pandemic, economic collapse, nuclear strike...

an emp would make it harder for the zombie mutant motorcycle gangs to raid and pillage from town to town

it would suck for the colder climes if people were not ready or did not have wood stoves and food

PANDEMIC would be the one i fear the most...

I think economic collapse followed by a 1 world government will be the most likely


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

To be honest, my biggest fear is the voting liberals will outnumber the conservatives, and then will dominate all elections. When that happens, America as we know it will cease to exist. Hello socialism, Hello big brother. You think it's that way now? In some ways yes, but nothing, NOTHING, like it will become. And I believe we're close, very close.
I could go on and on, but I'll keep this short, our education system has been on this path for a long time, and it's about time to for it to bare fruit.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I think North Korea will get us with biological weapons. They have vast amounts of them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Weather,


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Moonshinedave said:


> To be honest, my biggest fear is the voting liberals will outnumber the conservatives, and then will dominate all elections. When that happens, America as we know it will cease to exist. Hello socialism, Hello big brother. You think it's that way now? In some ways yes, but nothing, NOTHING, like it will become. And I believe we're close, very close.
> I could go on and on, but I'll keep this short, our education system has been on this path for a long time, and it's about time to for it to bare fruit.


Soylent Green could solve that problem.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Hey everyone, so with all thew news and etc what event do you think is bound to happen in your opinion? Hurricane/storms-EMP-War-Solar flare etc?
> 
> I was wondering because i am actually little fearful of a nuclear attack lately.
> 
> thank you


The Rapture of the Church should be high on everybody's mind. All us nice Christians are going to be gone in the twinkle of an eye and all the worthless sinners will get left behind. There will be pandemonium...and then Obummer will be crowned King of the world with the Pope as his False Prophet helper. It seems elementary dear Watson.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

EMP .... get in the know.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Economic Disaster. Why? Take a good look at the elected idiots in Washington, DC. Almost none give a hoot about anything other than enriching themselves. Those retards would screw up a one car funeral.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> The Rapture of the Church should be high on everybody's mind. All us nice Christians are going to be gone in the twinkle of an eye and all the worthless sinners will get left behind. There will be pandemonium...and then Obummer will be crowned King of the world with the Pope as his False Prophet helper. It seems elementary dear Watson.


I have to point out that there are still things that have to happen before his return. Read Matthew 24


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Dying from bordimg listening to you guys.... joke of the day...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You can be sure of all the troubles in the world, at the very least, one will visit your doorstep. Eyes open.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

A community somewhere in Canada got isolated due to a broken bridge. It was in the news a couple of weeks ago, I forgot the name of the place.

Food supplies were airlifted which made food prices really skyrocket. They showed the prices for some of the grocery items - it's unbelievable! Like, a few bananas for $13.00, a jar of peanut butter for $30!! I wonder how most people could've managed to afford that? They're begging the Federal government to step in and help since retailers didn't want to airlift anymore.

Depending on the location, this got me thinking that all it takes is any lengthy, massive disruption to food distribution (which would mean empty grocery shelves) - and things could get pretty ugly. Just having a stockpile to get you through that kind of situation makes prepping worthwhile.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Eyes always open!


Prepared One said:


> You can be sure of all the troubles in the world, at the very least, one will visit your doorstep. Eyes open.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I posted a short weather for good reason. Each day we get up and face the world one thing for sure is weather happens. We get a fair warning of the really bad stuff but often many fail to listen. Natural disasters have away of hitting hard and fast. The storms we have had here the last few weeks while not the end of the world have done a lot of damage. Early warning and people doing what they should have saved lives. Still a lot of serious property damage. None of this is out of the norm weather happens it always has always will.
We face many things that could happen. Most are out of our personal control. Just not a dam thing we can do about it. If we start preparing for the things we know will happen Natural disasters/weather most of the effort will pay off regardless of the long list of what we could face.
Make a plan get started build on the plan and refine it. But don't let the concern over shadow life .


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Considering what is going on with North Korea lately an EMP is first. Next is Yellowstone because of all of the recent seismic activity. 

Civic unrest/revolution has to be right towards the top of the list. I have to admit that I have a hard time understanding the logic of most of the "progressives" today. The so-called antifacists who say that they are fighting fascism by acing like nazi brown shirts and physically attacking conservatives and supporters of the President and Socialist politicians who are preaching wealth redistribution and that capitalism, businesses, and anyone who has more then followers are all evil, even though the politicians are millionaires themselves. The number of people that believe that they should have everything they want, and someone else should pay it. To paraphrase Margaret Thatcher;"Socialism is a great system until you want other people's money".

Point of interest; recently Illinois's House of Representatives passed a budget increasing property taxes on individuals andbusinesses will be taxed at a higher rate. They also increases income taxes on individuals and businesses. What makes this somewhat confusing is that one of the big problems Illinois has is both businesses and individuals are moving out of the state and the State is deeply in debt mostly because of unfounded retirement plans for State workers,including teachers, passed as a payoff to their unions. Of course their is a big increase in taxes but no spending cuts. No need to wonder why Illinois has the worst credit ratings of all of the States.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

I believe the most realistic scenario is a kind of slow fall from grace economic collapse. The kind of thing going on in Venezuela right now. It really worries me about martial law being declared and confiscations to help feed the hungry and stupid masses that didnt prepare for lean times and just lived off welfare or maxed out credit cards for McMansions and Mercedes and boats they couldnt afford. People are so worried about health care and who is going to pay for their bad life decisions. These chickens are going to come home and I hope we can overcome.

EMP, Solar Storm, Nuke war all those PAW fantasies are survivable and thriveable. Those always come with some sort of resource saving die off of the gene pool. The scariest thing is when we are forced to go through check points to go to work, or when we have to stand in line for hours to get our ration of bread. The third world scares the crap out of me.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Malcom Renolds said:


> I believe the most realistic scenario is a kind of slow fall from grace economic collapse. The kind of thing going on in Venezuela right now. It really worries me about martial law being declared and confiscations to help feed the hungry and stupid masses that didnt prepare for lean times and just lived off welfare or maxed out credit cards for McMansions and Mercedes and boats they couldnt afford. People are so worried about health care and who is going to pay for their bad life decisions. These chickens are going to come home and I hope we can overcome.
> 
> EMP, Solar Storm, Nuke war all those PAW fantasies are survivable and thriveable. Those always come with some sort of resource saving die off of the gene pool. The scariest thing is when we are forced to go through check points to go to work, or when we have to stand in line for hours to get our ration of bread. The third world scares the crap out of me.


Being in St. Louis you shouldn't have to worry much about the martial law scenario. We have seen what the locals do when they don't get their way. I figure about thirty minutes after the EBT cards stop working there won't be any rule of law of any kind in those parts. Now you may have some other difficulties at that point, but I don't thnk martial law will be one of them.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

I have to disagree. Even with our very liberal former governor Jay Nixon the National Guard (NG) was sent to Saint Louis. It was just a taste, but seeing Humvees on street corners on my way to work was enough to get my hackles up.
The new governor Eric Greitens (a Saint Louis resident) would no doubt send in the NG to put down any dissension if needed. Saint Louis is a port city and critical to national infrastructure. I am sure Federal Troops could be stationed here easy enough during a national crisis as well. If for nothing else to protect and control bridges across the mighty Mississippi.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

I was only thinking of the slow collapse scenario mentioned. The city/state sure took their sweet time putting a lid on the mess at Ferguson which makes me think they would do the same again (although you did point out that the place is under new management which I did not remember) and allow things to get out of control. Martial law is easier to put in place if you either are in place before everyone goes nuts or you have overwhelming force on your side.

I guess I personally think determined local rioters > police due to sheer numbers and ROE, determined metro wide rioters > police + NG due to sheer numbers, ROE and poor civil leadership, and that any/all rioters < US mil forces. My frame of reference is the Chicago area so I am assuming St. Louis would respond much the same as Chicago.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Power perceived is power achieved. I cant remember what movie that was from, but the first couple nights of Ferguson were the "organic" protest, and the local LEO were pretty content to let the people "vent". After that the whole thing became a chess match between bused in "protesters" and Nixon (he had taken over by that time and put "token" in charge from the MoHP). Crap was getting out of hand all over the city from the hands off approach. As soon as there were NG units stationed around the city (they were never used in Ferguson as crowd control they were to "relieve" the Stl County PD) everything around the city went quiet. There is a psychological effect to Camo Humvees and M60's that the bad actors just stopped. Everything else that went down after that was contained to That one little street in Ferguson and the rest of the city forgot about it, except on the news at 6 and 9 PM.

Although there is the joke of the name ChiRaq, the residents of that "dumpster fire" have yet to deal with the reality of overwhelming firepower on every corner and from the air. Now Troops are not the end all of the situation, but they will have the desired shock effect of oh crap this shit just got real dog. It only take one incident for the bad actors to see they are out gunned and for the moment out manned and maneuvered. 

The ROE will only last as long as they become inconvenient under true Martial Law.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have to point out that there are still things that have to happen before his return. Read Matthew 24


I have read it a time or two. What are you finding that I aint noticed? Thanks. The Rapture is coming up shortly. Nothing else needs to happen..as far as I can recall from Sunday School anyway.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

emp we are never well enough prepared for that.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I have read it a time or two. What are you finding that I aint noticed? Thanks. The Rapture is coming up shortly. Nothing else needs to happen..as far as I can recall from Sunday School anyway.


Have you read matthew 24 and looked at the time line Jesus Lays out. compare the time to daniel's 70th week...

Jesus will not show up for his Church until after the middle point of the 70th week... we can argue about it being in the middle or end but it sure aint going to be tomorrow.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

White Shadow said:


> Being in St. Louis you shouldn't have to worry much about the martial law scenario. We have seen what the locals do when they don't get their way. I figure about thirty minutes after the EBT cards stop working there won't be any rule of law of any kind in those parts. Now you may have some other difficulties at that point, but I don't thnk martial law will be one of them.


in your case martial law could be a blessing - you're on the IL side of the river & bridge from STL - they'll be blocked & travel restricted .... instead of East STL going across for the Ferguson Riots & looting, you'd be getting the visitors .... the IL side will have it's problems and doesn't need 1,000s of STL ghetto reinforcements ...

this same scenario has the very same conditions for cities and states across the country - FED or state enforced martial law and travel restrictions could have their benefits if you're on the correct side of the divide ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Malcom Renolds said:


> Power perceived is power achieved. I cant remember what movie that was from, but the first couple nights of Ferguson were the "organic" protest, and the local LEO were pretty content to let the people "vent". After that the whole thing became a chess match between bused in "protesters" and Nixon (he had taken over by that time and put "token" in charge from the MoHP). Crap was getting out of hand all over the city from the hands off approach. As soon as there were NG units stationed around the city (they were never used in Ferguson as crowd control they were to "relieve" the Stl County PD) everything around the city went quiet. There is a psychological effect to Camo Humvees and M60's that the bad actors just stopped. Everything else that went down after that was contained to That one little street in Ferguson and the rest of the city forgot about it, except on the news at 6 and 9 PM.
> 
> Although there is the joke of the name ChiRaq, the residents of that "dumpster fire" have yet to deal with the reality of overwhelming firepower on every corner and from the air. Now Troops are not the end all of the situation, but they will have the desired shock effect of oh crap this shit just got real dog. It only take one incident for the bad actors to see they are out gunned and for the moment out manned and maneuvered.
> 
> The ROE will only last as long as they become inconvenient under true Martial Law.


the City of Chicago has contingency plans for dividing the city - been implemented on more than few occasions - they stop and pull all the public transit - raise the bridges and blockade the viaducts/bridges/causeways/ramps - they circle the wagons around the exposed sites like the Science & Industry, Sox Park and the Bulls Stadium - just let the ghetto trash have at it in their neighborhoods .... only one suburban outlet to the better looting grounds - wish those people salvation if the police barricades would go ...

if you think any PD around the country is going to open fire on rioters/looters - even try any 1960s riot tactics - you're freaking dreaming - it'll take a miracle to go heavyhanded after snipers ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Malcom Renolds said:


> when we have to stand in line for hours to get our ration of bread. The third world scares the crap out of me.


Perhaps I can turn that frown upside down.

For over 50 years, lots of firearms enthusiasts have been stashing AR-15s (and replacement parts) plus cases of 5.56 NATO (.223 Rem) ammunition.

I'm a knife sharpener, so I will be working at night. I don't know if my secret identity should be "The Midnight Rambler" or "The Silver Slitter." I intend to find two gestapo agents sleeping in their car and just kill one of them and staple a "question mark logo" on the other. Supposedly this worked for the Cong.

Unlike Europe, Americans hate rules, love guns and even hate most Europeans. Like, the first time I saw a room full of Englishmen cross their legs to sit I thought they were all gay.

So, if the muslims do come, I hope they bring their own body bags. I do not like them, in fact, I do not like their camels.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Have you read matthew 24 and looked at the time line Jesus Lays out. compare the time to daniel's 70th week...
> 
> Jesus will not show up for his Church until after the middle point of the 70th week... we can argue about it being in the middle or end but it sure aint going to be tomorrow.


Mid Trib will work for me too. If thats what you prefer. Just dont make me do post Trib. I aint got enough ammo for that..lol.


----------

